# A lot of metal!



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

I was back at hospital yesterday for a check up after being knocked off my bike in November. Got to see x-rays of my left knee. There's an awful lot of metal in there now!

Good news is that the doctor is very pleased with how the knee is healing and after 7 weeks of hopping he says I can start to put the foot on the ground. It's feels rather wierd doing that. I'm hoping to hear about physio soon and perhaps it won't be too long before I can get out of the house. Though I think making the trip upstairs will take a bit longer.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Pictures !!!!


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2022)

What did you actually break - kneecap or one of the big bones?

It is odd if you've been non weight bearing for a while...felt very strange (and uncomfortable) putting foot down after cast was removed from lower leg after ankle op (and I went straight into a boot for a bit longer)

Good to hear things are progressing


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2022)

Welcome to the club, at least we're worth something in scrap value


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Welcome to the club, at least we're worth something in scrap value


As much as £2 per pound depending on the metals used.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jan 2022)

@annedonnelly Any joy in tracking down the reckless idiot that caused your crash?


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> What did you actually break - kneecap or one of the big bones?
> 
> It is odd if you've been non weight bearing for a while...felt very strange (and uncomfortable) putting foot down after cast was removed from lower leg after ankle op (and I went straight into a boot for a bit longer)
> 
> Good to hear things are progressing


According to the notes from the hospital it was the left proximal tibia which I think is the very top of the shinbone.

Doctor also said I can leave the brace off at night but I was too scared last night in case l moved in some way I shouldn't. Will have to be brave tonight


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> @annedonnelly Any joy in tracking down the reckless idiot that caused your crash?


Leigh Day solicitors are on the case. We hope that we'll be able to find out from A&E as he was treated too.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Pictures !!!!


Sorry I know you clever folks would have been taking pics of the X rays. It was hard enough for me to concentrate on what he was showing me!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Sorry I know you clever folks would have been taking pics of the X rays. It was hard enough for me to concentrate on what he was showing me!



We're not clever, we just like them for our tails of bravery ! Shall I dig mine out !  

Glad things are on the mend. You can always take a photo next time !


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

I can get a pic of the scar if you like. Did I post a pic of my poor bike?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I can get a pic of the scar if you like. Did I post a pic of my poor bike?


You did


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Glad you're getting there, slowly but surely


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Sorry I know you clever folks would have been taking pics of the X rays. It was hard enough for me to concentrate on what he was showing me!


I had a lot of hassle getting pics of my xray, the doc didn't want me to have them. In the end, he let me take a screenshot as long as I missed all of the references off.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I had a lot of hassle getting pics of my xray, the doc didn't want me to have them. In the end, he let me take a screenshot as long as I missed all of the references off.



I had no issues. The Senior Nurse brought her laptop over to me and said 'you are going no-where matey - look at these'. She just happened to be an old classmate of mine and was married to an equally stupid cyclist, so knew 'the score'. Busted. 6 1/2 weeks later was I allowed out of hospital bed.


----------



## Ian H (5 Jan 2022)

A friend has just got home after breaking her leg in a similar place. Not nearly as comprehensively as yours, but still needed an operation. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

Good luck to your friend @Ian H At least winter is a slightly better time to be stuck indoors.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> I had no issues. The Senior Nurse brought her laptop over to me and said 'you are going no-where matey - look at these'. She just happened to be an old classmate of mine and was married to an equally stupid cyclist, so knew 'the score'. Busted. 6 1/2 weeks later was I allowed out of hospital bed.


I remember you posting from your hospital bed. The hospital staff were lovely but I'm pleased I've spent most of my time at home!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2022)

Did they fit a 3.5mm plug to your knee, so you can listen to the radio they’ve installed ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did they fit a 3.5mm plug to your knee, so you can listen to the radio they’ve installed ?


Nah, it will be lightning socket or USB C now....3.5mm was last year !


----------



## annedonnelly (6 Jan 2022)

I'm hoping to use the internal magnet to pick up lost screws, etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nah, it will be lightning socket or USB C now....3.5mm was last year !



Surely they’d stick with a more reliable and appropriate socket?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Surely they’d stick with a more reliable and appropriate socket?


It's all Bluetooth and wireless wotnots these days innit?


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Surely they’d stick with a more reliable and appropriate socket?


@Fnaar


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

I've got quite a bit of metalwork in my ankle now too.

I wonder will all the added weight affect my speed on hills 

On my next physio appointment on the 18th, she is going to let me have a go on an exercise bike and am really excited as it is surely one step closer to getting back on a proper bike again


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jan 2022)

Great news @tyred.

Don't expect the extra weight will make much difference to me. I'm not known for my speed


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

Recover quickly, Anne!

Do people with metalwork like this have a lifetime ban from MRI scanners? What happens in case of an accident/illness, if the person in question is not able to mention the scaffolding? I wear a medical dog tag explaining that I am on warfarin, in case I am knocked out in an accident. Would you need to wear similar, or carry a card?


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jan 2022)

Don't know @ColinJ
I wonder if it's possible to only scan part of the body. So they could scan my head but not my legs. What happens when a scanner encounters metal? Does it break the machine?


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Great news @tyred.
> 
> Don't expect the extra weight will make much difference to me. I'm not known for my speed


I'm not known for speed either and I suspect any extra weight caused by added metalwork will be dwarfed by weight added by inactivity and overeating through boredom 

It is such a great feeling when you know when you're on the mend. 

It is scary though putting weight on it for the first time and takes time to build confidence and get the hang of things again.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Recover quickly, Anne!
> 
> Do people with metalwork like this have a lifetime ban from MRI scanners? What happens in case of an accident/illness, if the person in question is not able to mention the scaffolding? I wear a medical dog tag explaining that I am on warfarin, in case I am knocked out in an accident. Would you need to wear similar, or carry a card?


I don't know to be honest. I was told mine wouldn't have any effect on the likes of the security scanners at airports as it is not made from steel.

No idea how it would affect MRI scanners and never thought to ask.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

*NHS advice on MRI scanners and metal.*

Make sure that you tell the staff, or that they will know some other way if you are unconscious.

Oh, yikes - I just found this video!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *NHS advice on MRI scanners and metal.*
> 
> Make sure that you tell the staff, or that they will know some other way if you are unconscious.
> 
> Oh, yikes - I just found this video!



This is what puts me off ever asking for another on my bothersome back and neck. I have this vision of the plate and eight screws in my collar bone being pulled out!


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jan 2022)

I think maybe I won't watch the video just now!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Recover quickly, Anne!
> 
> Do people with metalwork like this have a lifetime ban from MRI scanners? What happens in case of an accident/illness, if the person in question is not able to mention the scaffolding? I wear a medical dog tag explaining that I am on warfarin, in case I am knocked out in an accident. Would you need to wear similar, or carry a card?


I've a small piece in the right knee, but it's not stopped any MRI scans being done. Area has warmed slightly, but nothing lasting.

For a while after, I'd to be careful with alarm systems in supermarkets. It had a habit of setting them off.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jan 2022)

NHS on the subject of metal and MRI 
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/mri-scan/who-can-have-it/


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> NHS on the subject of metal and MRI
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/mri-scan/who-can-have-it/


Do keep up at the back!



ColinJ said:


> *NHS advice on MRI scanners and metal.*


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've a small piece in the right knee, but it's not stopped any MRI scans being done. Area has warmed slightly, but nothing lasting.
> 
> For a while after, I'd to be careful with alarm systems in supermarkets. It had a habit of setting them off.


Sounds like a good reason to avoid supermarkets. Don't think I'll have a problem in the local fruit shop or butchers


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

I'll just send the butler to the supermarket!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Sounds like a good reason to avoid supermarkets. Don't think I'll have a problem in the local fruit shop or butchers


Not had an MRI for a few years now, so I not setting them off either.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Ask them for one of those NHS cards that identifies you has having metal implants. Saves a lot of time and explanations at airports, big music venues, etc.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ask them for one of those NHS cards that identifies you has having metal implants. Saves a lot of time and explanations at airports, big music venues, etc.


Well if they insist there's something there, they're allowed no deeper than the skin.


----------



## Sterlo (12 Jan 2022)

I've just had my 6 month check this morning. Sat there for 2 hours only to be told everything's fine and we'll sign you off now. 
Still in pain but I guess it's just up to me now to keep doing the exercises the physio gave me. Keep smiling @annedonnelly, it's going to take time but hang in there.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Jan 2022)

@Sterlo Good that they think all is fine. Not good that you're in pain and not getting more physio support.

I'm busy chasing my physio as I've not heard anything about an appointment yet. I suspect that it's not helped by staff shortages.

I'll be pleased when I can report on a six month check up


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Feb 2022)

Exactly 11 weeks after being knocked off the doctor says that I can put all my weight on my left leg and I can start walking again. I might even get out of the house soon.

Time to celebrate!!!


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Exactly 11 weeks after being knocked off the doctor says that I can put all my weight on my left leg and I can start walking again. I might even get out of the house soon.
> 
> Time to celebrate!!!


great news


----------

